# My Allan Bible came today



## SueS (May 19, 2008)

Just 16 days after sending a check by snail mail. It's an Oxford Clarendon Brevier. There's just one word to describe it.......BEAUTIFUL!!!

Its 30 year old predecessor with all of its highlightings, notes, and pictures (by dd) has now been placed in honorable retirement on one of our bookshelves. 

My only complaint about this Bible is that I can't imagine EVER highlighting or writing in it!!!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 19, 2008)

I bought a full yapp Oxford Long primer from them. Beautiful craftmanship


----------



## christiana (May 19, 2008)

Yes, that first mark in it will be so painful but it must happen to make it thoroughly yours! I know the one you got is a treasure to behold but accenting those words, verses and phrases that are so significant to us makes it even better! May our Lord bless the reading of His Word to your heart!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2008)

Does Allan print the Bible or just bind what Oxford prints? If the latter, is it a rebind or do they "do" the binding for Oxford?


----------



## Justin Williams (May 19, 2008)

I am looking to buy a Calfskin ESV with the 2007 textual updates. I bought a Calfskin ESV in 2003 but I want an updated edition and I have looked at R L Allan's site and I have a question, what is the purpose of the yapp or semi-yapp style?

My current ESV calfskin is great but does not have the yapp style, which I almost prefer.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## etexas (May 19, 2008)

The Clarendon is my Fave KJV from Allan. Chris Coldwell asked if it was a rebind by Allan: Chris, Oxford sold the rights of the Clarendon format to Allan, it is one of the better Bibles given that they do it from the bottom up, paper, binding, leather....you name it! It is a very elegant Bible!


----------



## SueS (May 20, 2008)

I was reading it last night in bed and was able to hold it very comfortably in one hand - it's so lightweight. It's also nice that with the full yapp style I won't have to bother with a Bible cover. I love the smell - it's like a pair of brand new expensive leather shoes. Of course, Daughter said, "How would you know, you buy your shoes at Walmart!" She has no respect!!!


----------



## etexas (May 20, 2008)

SueS said:


> I was reading it last night in bed and was able to hold it very comfortably in one hand - it's so lightweight. It's also nice that with the full yapp style I won't have to bother with a Bible cover. I love the smell - it's like a pair of brand new expensive leather shoes. Of course, Daughter said, "How would you know, you buy your shoes at Walmart!" She has no respect!!!


Chuckle!  Well, your daughters "brutality" aside, I agree about the Clarendon being a perfect size Bible, not overly large not a thinline either. The current Director of Allan told me this was his fathers fave Bible.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 20, 2008)

What is a YAPP?


----------



## etexas (May 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> What is a YAPP?



It is an overlap of leather on the cover that protects the edges of the pages, a full Yapp is almost clamshell, it eliminates the need for a Bible cover, VERY old school!


----------



## SueS (May 20, 2008)

*There may be a problem with my new Bible*

When I ordered my Bible, it was listed in the catalog as having a "cyclopedic concordance". It says so on the box in which it arrived and is imprinted on the spine. However, what is actually there is a regular concordance - ample in its scope but NOT cyclopedic by any means. Also, on the inside of the cover is stamped, "natural goatskin" - shouldn't that have been "highland goatskin"? Number 7 in the catalog lists mid-grain goatskin with a concordance. It is also semi-yapp but my Bible is full yapp. It is rather confusing.

I emailed the company but due to the time differences do not expect to hear back from them until tomorrow.


----------



## etexas (May 20, 2008)

SueS said:


> When I ordered my Bible, it was listed in the catalog as having a "cyclopedic concordance". It says so on the box in which it arrived and is imprinted on the spine. However, what is actually there is a regular concordance - ample in its scope but NOT cyclopedic by any means. Also, on the inside of the cover is stamped, "natural goatskin" - shouldn't that have been "highland goatskin"? Number 7 in the catalog lists mid-grain goatskin with a concordance. It is also semi-yapp but my Bible is full yapp. It is rather confusing.
> 
> I emailed the company but due to the time differences do not expect to hear back from them until tomorrow.


They are very good with customer help. You will have an e from a either Nick or Margaret, I once got a Bible with a MINOR defect, they made an apology, sent me a new Bible and told me not to worry about shipping the old one back! SERVICE!


----------



## SueS (May 20, 2008)

etexas said:


> SueS said:
> 
> 
> > When I ordered my Bible, it was listed in the catalog as having a "cyclopedic concordance". It says so on the box in which it arrived and is imprinted on the spine. However, what is actually there is a regular concordance - ample in its scope but NOT cyclopedic by any means. Also, on the inside of the cover is stamped, "natural goatskin" - shouldn't that have been "highland goatskin"? Number 7 in the catalog lists mid-grain goatskin with a concordance. It is also semi-yapp but my Bible is full yapp. It is rather confusing.
> ...





I've kinda wondered if they might do that if there is a problem. If that happens I will give the defective Bible (which really isn't defective, just not what was advertised, KWIM) to my daughter in spite of her smart-aleck remark about my shoes. 

BTW - you have a highland goatskin cover, don't you? If so, does it say that on the inside of the cover or does it, like mine, say simply, "natural goatskin"?


----------



## etexas (May 20, 2008)

SueS said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > SueS said:
> ...


I own the black full yapp Highland Goatskin....I just looked at my inside cover it says natural goatskin. I think the "Highland" part has to do with grain and tanning, in any event I hope this helps. Dollars to Ding-Dongs you will have an email from them tommorow Like I say they are SUPER nice, they will get everything figured out.


----------



## caddy (May 20, 2008)

christiana said:


> Yes, that first mark in it will be so painful but it must happen to make it thoroughly yours! I know the one you got is a treasure to behold but accenting those words, verses and phrases that are so significant to us makes it even better! May our Lord bless the reading of His Word to your heart!


 
I love mine! I am not going to mark in this one, but I am nothing in the pages provided at the back of the Bible.


----------



## caddy (May 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> What is a YAPP?


 
...something a teenage daughter is guilty of running?


----------



## Ivan (May 20, 2008)

caddy said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > What is a YAPP?
> ...


----------

